# 6 Month's Growth



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is a comparison of my tank from March 15 and now - September 6. Pretty decent growth, I think. The frogspawn middle-left has doubled in size. I had to give half of it away.

All I do is dose 2 part - when I remember to fill the jugs that is 









Also included a pic of the other side of the tank - it's a peninsula.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

got some nice growth going on there.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome progression Matt! 

~Tony


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty happy with it. Especially considering I have so little time to take care of the tank the last year.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

These are the threads and posts I love to see. Progression!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking very good Matt. Do use any form of carbon dosing?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

No carbon dosing. I never had problems with N03 or P04 or algae/cyano until i decided to try bio pellets. Almost ruined my tank. I only dose 2=part. Nothing else


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good to me, Matt. I think my carbon dosing days are over.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Those clams are really taking off....still using T5s?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Your tank certainly has made a great recovery! LOoks awesome!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

YEP! Still using T5s! I love the clean look of the T5s. I know most like the shimmer from LED's, but I don't. It takes away from the corals, IMO. I do like the color you get from LEDs but can't bring myself to make the switch. Besides, as you can see, my corals like the lighting I have!

Fesso, I am pretty happy with how the tank has bounced back. Thanks


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

is that your 125? nice scape.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes. this is my 125. thanks


----------

